# Garlic harvest question



## Tailgater (Jun 21, 2012)

We just harvested some nice garlic. It's the first time growing garlic for us. What do you suggest we do with it immediately upon harvesting? I've heard to hang it, dry it, do this, do that. Please give me your advice!


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Tailgater, I grow the hardneck type. I just cut the stalk off about 2 inches above the garlic head after it has dried a few days. then I just put mine in mesh onion bags I have and hang it up in my shed. with "softneck" garlic you can twine the leaves together and hang it up. be sure and save some of the biggest cloves for replanting. I plant mine in sept or oct.


----------



## newuanda (Jun 23, 2012)

We did hardneck this year and it was very easy! Check out my blog post on it - pics included:
http://sistersplayinghouse.blogspot.com/2012/05/garlic-so-easy-to-grow.html - this one is on growing it and hanging it

http://sistersplayinghouse.blogspot.com/2012/06/garlic-storing-it-after-its-dried.html - this one is on what to do after it's dried


----------



## rogjam (Jul 31, 2014)

I just hang mine up and keep them cool and dry


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

old used nylons make for easy storage for onion and garlic, just tie a knot between each one that way you can cut off one at a time.


----------

